# Does this place have and IRC # ?



## AnthonySmith (May 16, 2013)

Does this place have an irc channel, if so details please, if not get it sorted within 24 hours please?


----------



## MartinD (May 16, 2013)

irc.freenode.net #vpsboard it would seem!


----------



## AnthonySmith (May 16, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Francisco (May 16, 2013)

The channel is actually official too 

Far as I know, Zigara is going to be helping them out with management. Maybe he'll leave #lowendbox?

I think Curtis should embed the freenode webchat into the site if he can easily make subpages.

http://webchat.freenode.net/

Hit the top left and select the 'add webchat to your site'

It'd have to be something that is on its own page and not in the header of the page though 

Francisco


----------



## drmike (May 16, 2013)

Thanks Fran for the info.


----------



## Nick (May 16, 2013)

Francisco said:


> The channel is actually official too
> 
> 
> Far as I know, Zigara is going to be helping them out with management. Maybe he'll leave #lowendbox?
> ...


Set up a quick demo at http://vpsboard.com/irc/ and may integrate it into the forum later.


----------

